# Fresh Salmon Eggs



## slayer1076c (Jun 26, 2009)

Don at Harbor Bait in Painesville has fresh salmon eggs for sale.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Fresh??????


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Meaning uncured?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Joe in Vermillion also has some in from a week or two ago. Central Basin Bait and Tackle.

They're loose eggs river cured. Meaning they're uncured but solid. He has them in glass jars.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Craig at Erie Outfitters,in Sheffield Lake,sells bulk cured salmon eggs. As of last week he had pink and natural. Save a lot of money tying your own spawn bags.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Just got done tying some from joe. They won't pop for nothing. Can't wait to use them in MI.


----------



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

All of these guys still have any eggs? I don't know where to get any. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

young fisherman said:


> All of these guys still have any eggs? I don't know where to get any.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes. Go to Joe in Vermilion. Tell him that Jason sent you


----------

